# Very ornery dog needs more than just walks (what else can I do?)...



## Eyssa (Jul 28, 2008)

I have one very hyper, ornery, wiley puppy about 11 months old who is just... well... very hyperactive and needs lots of exercise. She's a lab/GSD mix, so I suppose that's where she gets her energy... plus she's so young. She hasn't had any formal training, but she needs to do something other than just going on walks. I try to take her on two walks a day, but that gets a little difficult for me because she wants to keep going and I just can't, haha.

We have no agility courses or anything around my area, and I'm a little nervous to just let her loose in the yard to run (we don't have a fence or anything, just a long wire to tie the dogs out). And honestly, I don't know the first thing about agility. She loves to play fetch, but again... she seems to need more than just that, something that is challenging and stimulating. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Well, I would suggest you get her into a training class. It will provide a little 'outside stimulation' and provide you with the skills you need to have better control over her behavior.

My next big suggestion would be to get a fence. She _needs_ exercise and she needs to run. If you are not interested in agility or anything along those lines then that stored up energy needs to be put to use elsewhere. With a fenced yard the window of opportunity opens to all sorts of games you can play with your dog.

Also, have you tried any 'puzzle' type toys with her? Kongs for example, are often great for bored dogs as they tend to provide a little more activity and challenge then a simple ball or chew bone. 

Do you have any parks or tails in your area? I know you mentioned walking her a couple times a day, but sometimes a change in WHERE you are walking can help. Parks and hiking trails offer all sorts of terrine and smells, often more stimulating then a stroll down the sidewalk.

Best of luck! Just remember that as you said, your pup is still very young. She's going to need a lot of activity as she grows.


----------



## sammies4787 (Oct 7, 2008)

Also, this may sound a little weird, but have you thought of doggy day care? I live in Utah and we have quite a few doggy day cares. One I know of has a swimming pool, Labradors looove swimming, so maybe try and find a doggy day care that you like that has a swimming pool to get all of that energy out. Only 2 hours at a high quality day care with a swimming pool will help a lot too.


----------



## Eyssa (Jul 28, 2008)

I would love to enroll in a dog obedience class, because I believe we have one near us, but unfortunately I don't think that's feasible for us. It's a half hour away, and with gas prices and our schedule, it's a little bit too hectic for us to find the time or the money to get to an obedience class (which is why I try to rely on Victoria Stilwell and other sites like this one (sp?) to help me through all of my dog's problems, haha). And I'm pretty positive that we don't have a doggy day care facility anywhere near us, although that would be such a nice thing to have! We live in a very rural environment, although even the park near us is off limits to dogs, which is very, very irritating.

I'm looking more for things that I can do at home. Agility would be excellent, if I could get the right resources. I'm sure I can construct some obstacles in the back yard, but it's just a matter of training her to be able to do it that is confusing me.

She is a real spitfire though, and when she comes in the house she's always wrestling with our other dog, Tori, which puts our oldest dog who's very fragile and can get injured easily. Toys only do so much for her before she gets bored and has to go elsewhere to cause a ruckus. If I could just wind her energy down by the evening things would be much more peaceful, heh.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Eyssa said:


> I would love to enroll in a dog obedience class, because I believe we have one near us, but unfortunately I don't think that's feasible for us. It's a half hour away, and with gas prices and our schedule, it's a little bit too hectic for us to find the time or the money to get to an obedience class (which is why I try to rely on Victoria Stilwell and other sites like this one (sp?) to help me through all of my dog's problems, haha). And I'm pretty positive that we don't have a doggy day care facility anywhere near us, although that would be such a nice thing to have! We live in a very rural environment, although even the park near us is off limits to dogs, which is very, very irritating.
> 
> I'm looking more for things that I can do at home. Agility would be excellent, if I could get the right resources. I'm sure I can construct some obstacles in the back yard, but it's just a matter of training her to be able to do it that is confusing me.
> 
> She is a real spitfire though, and when she comes in the house she's always wrestling with our other dog, Tori, which puts our oldest dog who's very fragile and can get injured easily. Toys only do so much for her before she gets bored and has to go elsewhere to cause a ruckus. If I could just wind her energy down by the evening things would be much more peaceful, heh.



yep...gonna say it...do a forum search...

your keyword is: flirtpole

make one and find a park with a fenced in tennis court to play with it in.


----------



## Erick Aguilar (Jun 9, 2008)

Flirt Pole, Spring Pole, ''A'' Pad, doggy treadmill, doozeball...

I'd say you should try the Spring Pole for your yard.
http://www.freewebs.com/cbush/springpole.JPG


Flirt Poles are good ideas, but... my pup stopped liking them after a little accident while he jumped at the same time i lowered the bait and he poked his eyes... doesn't want the flirt pole anymore, i believe they can be unsafe... Spring poles are more secure in my own opinion.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> yep...gonna say it...do a forum search...
> 
> your keyword is: flirtpole
> 
> make one and find a park with a fenced in tennis court to play with it in.


x10...I love love love my flirt pole...

as to it being unsafe...any toy has some "risk"...I mean a Frisbee can poke an eye..a tennis ball can get stuck in a mouth ..etc...I don't see my flirt pole as being any different then any other toy...yeah accidents happen but even doing agility carries some risk of possible injury 

a spring pole is a fun activity too...as long as your dog is into playing tug...I have 2 that love it and one could care less


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Here is a link to build your own agility equipment. 
http://www.caninecrib.com/dog/training/agility-course.asp

And a link for information on agility
http://www.cleanrun.com/

Your dog needs basic obedience skills. Watch me, sit, down, stay. You need to not only work your dog physically but also mentally.

Do not jump your dog continually or over anything higher than his knee until he is 18 months old. But you can start things like walking him though a ladder laid on the ground. Sitting or laying in the pause box. Weave poles. Most all the puppies love the tunnels.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

agility collie mom said:


> Here is a link to build your own agility equipment.
> http://www.caninecrib.com/dog/training/agility-course.asp
> 
> And a link for information on agility
> ...


Good post


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

They're not for everyone, but do you have any dog parks in your area? Being able to run around with other dogs might be what your pup needs to get out that extra energy.

BTW, my first dog (technically my parents, they got her before I was born) was a lab x gsd.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

One more thought. When I trained my dogs for my invisible fence I used a horse lunge line (thirty foot) to allow them more freedom but, I was able to stop them before they got away from me. (I use to just step on it to stop them.) It was also excellent to practice come and recalls with.


----------

